# Giving thanks



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

As Thanksgiving nears, I would like to ask everyone to remember our military men and women serving in Iraq and Afghanistan. Please, take a moment while you are with your family and friends and think about those who cannot be with their family and friends because they're protecting us. We have so many things to be thankful for, sometimes I think we forget....


Your cell phone is in your pocket. 
He clutches the cross hanging on his chain next to his dog tags. 

You talk trash about your 'buddies' that aren't with you. 
He knows he may not see some of his buddies again. 

You walk down the beach, staring at all the pretty girls. 
He patrols the streets, searching for insurgents and terrorists. 

You complain about how hot it is 
He wears his heavy gear, not daring to take off his helmet to wipe his brow. 

You go out to lunch, and complain because the restaurant got your order wrong. 
He doesn't get to eat today. 

Your maid makes your bed and washes your clothes. 
He wears the same things for weeks, but makes sure his weapons are clean. 

You go to the mall and get your hair redone. 
He doesn't have time to brush his teeth today. 

You're angry because your class ran 5 minutes over. 
He's told he will be held over an extra 2 months. 

You call your girlfriend and set a date for tonight. 
He waits for the mail to see if there is a letter from home. 

You hug and kiss your girlfriend, like you do everyday. 
He holds his letter close and smells his love's perfume. 

You roll your eyes as a baby cries. 
He gets a letter with pictures of his new child, and wonders if they'll ever meet. 

You criticize your government, and say that war never solves anything. 
He sees the innocent tortured and killed by their own people and remembers why he is fighting. 

You hear the jokes about the war, and make fun of men like him. 
He hears the gunfire, bombs and screams of the wounded. 

You see only what the media wants you to see. 
He sees the broken bodies lying around him. 

You are asked to go to the store by your parents. You don't. 
He does exactly what he is told even if it puts his life in danger. 

You stay at home and watch TV. 
He takes whatever time he is given to call, write home, sleep, and eat. 

You crawl into your soft bed, with down pillows, and get comfortable. 
He tries to sleep but gets woken by mortars and helicopters all night long. 

Please, remember our troops and do not forget them later.

:usa2:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Never forgotten...

and always in our hearts...

Braver than I could ever be...braver than most will ever be...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are the reason we still have freedom.

If there were no more military there'd be no more freedom.

Thank you, troops.

Sheri


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for this-
I'm proud of my soldier!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I come from a military background and will always have them in my hearts and prayers. We were stationed over sea's one time and i will never forget having soldiers on our roof watching over the fence....it can be pretty scary over there but puts things in perspective.
Thank you for posting the words that we all forget.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder...it's too easy to forget they're all out there protecting the freedom we so easily take for granted. May God bless every one of them and bring them home safely to their families!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle,
Thank you so much for that!! It really hits home and I think I may be reading this at my Thanksgiving dinner!!
Laurie


----------

